# Changement de carte graphique sur G4 MDD



## Luba (10 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

Avec l'annonce de ces nouveaux G5, j'ai envie de booster mon Bi MDD 867 Mhz (déjà overclocké à 1ghz) avec une carte graphique plus puissante.

Sachant que je ne suis pas un "hard gamer". Est-ce que l'enjeu en vaut la chandelle ?

j'ai 2 moniteurs branchés sur mon actuelle carte : une GeForce 4MX.

Je souahiterais acheter une Radeon 9000 Pro....

est-ce un achat utile d'après vous ?

Merci !   

Luba


----------



## Apca (10 Juin 2004)

Ce que je peut te dire, c'est que si un jour tu voudra le revendre, tu le revendra plus cher,  mais je ne sais pas combien coute la 9000 pro, donc je ne saurai pas te dire si tu fait un bon choix.


----------



## Luba (10 Juin 2004)

chez Mac Partner elle coute 184,18*Euros TTC.... ça reste dans mon budget, mais est-ce utile, vraiment... autre que pour une éventuelle revente ?


Luba


----------



## Apca (10 Juin 2004)

Ben si tu compte garder encore ton ordi longtemps, ca ne peut-être un mauvais achat, en plus elle fait 64 mo ce qui n'est pas négligable. £A toi de voir.


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2004)

la version avec 128 Mo est dispos chez OWC


----------



## MarcMame (10 Juin 2004)

La différence de performances entre les 2 cartes n'est pas suffisement significative pour que l'on parle de réellement "booster" ton mac, surtout vu le prix de l'investissement.
Je te conseillerais plutot d'investir dans une carte vidéo PCI d'occasion (entre la 128RagePro et la Radéon7000) pour y brancher ton second moniteur. En faisant ainsi, ta carte AGP d'origine n'aura a s'occuper que de ton écran principal et surtout ne partagera pas la Ram vidéo entre les 2 écrans. Tu y verra une certaine amélioration dans les jeux à moindre cout.


----------



## Luba (10 Juin 2004)

cool ! 
je vais essayer de suite car.... j'ai déjà une 7000 PCI de branchée (j'avais 3 moniteurs avant)...

je fais un xbench avant et après et vous tient au courant !

Luba


----------



## Luba (10 Juin 2004)

Hummm...


dommage, les perfs sont moins bonnes sur Xbench... et à l'usage, mon moniteur principal a un affichage très flou (??! !?) je me demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs !

bon tant pis, je revient come avant.....   

Luba


----------



## MarcMame (11 Juin 2004)

Luba a dit:
			
		

> dommage, les perfs sont moins bonnes sur Xbench... et à l'usage, mon moniteur principal a un affichage très flou (??! !?) je me demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs !


Tu devrais plus te fier à ton utilisation au quotidien plus qu'à XBench qui ne sert qu'à sortir des chiffres qui n'ont que peu de valeur à l'usage. Par exemple, lorsque tu joues, le second moniteur est désactivé, seule la carte vidéo principal (et son écran) travaille. Le fait de n'avoir qu'un seul écran de branché à cet instant permet d'en tirer toute la quintescence. Il n'y a aucune raison d'avoir une baisse de performance en séparant les écrans sur 2 cartes vidéos.

Quand tu parles d'un flou sur ton écran principal, c'est depuis que tu as changé la disposition des moniteurs ? Est ce un écran TFT ou CRT ? Si c'est un écran TFT, c'est sans doute du à la selection d'une résolution différente de la matrice de la dalle TFT. Choisi la bonne résolution (native) pour ton écran et tout doit rentrer dans l'ordre.


----------

